
McKernel: OS for scalability on modern computers and with Linux compatibility - cm3
http://www-sys-aics.riken.jp/ResearchTopics/os/mckernel.html
======
cm3
This is basically an implementation of the multi-kernel design (like
Barrelfish OS) for scalability and to make better use of modern hardware
architectures, with the difference that this aims for full Linux
compatibility.

To achieve some of this in current kernels, those usually have separate queues
per each cpu like DragonflyBSD's network stack.

